# precisar



## amistad2008

airosa said:


> Muito obrigada a todos.
> 
> Somente para precisar: é uma manifestação de carinho ou uma maneira de dizer que não te amam?
> 
> Gostaria de que me corrigissem, caso tenha erros.


 
Airosa, desculpe, não seria uma correção mas sim uma dica, não é que esteja errado é que costumamos dizer: 

_"Só para ser mais preciso/precisa..."_

Eu uso "precisar" como "necessitar".


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada, Amistad. Foi isso o que eu pedi.


----------



## Carfer

amistad2008 said:


> Airosa, desculpe, não seria uma correção mas sim uma dica, não é que esteja errado é que costumamos dizer:
> 
> _"Só para ser mais preciso/precisa..."_
> 
> Eu uso "precisar" como "necessitar".


 
Aqui em Portugal é um pouco diferente. Na frase da Airosa tanto dá dizer '_precisar_' como _'ser preciso'._ Quando diz '_precisar_', está a subentender o que é que '_precisa_' (uma afirmação, um pensamento, um argumento, etc.). Aqui em Portugal '_precisar_' não significa só (nem é usado exclusivamente com o sentido de) '_necessitar_'.

Bem sei que este não é o cerne do tópico, mas não sei onde a Airosa aprendeu o seu excelente português e, se foi o de Portugal, está a exercitar correctamente o que aprendeu.


----------



## amistad2008

Carfer said:


> Aqui em Portugal é um pouco diferente. Na frase da Airosa tanto dá dizer '_precisar_' como _'ser preciso'._ Quando diz '_precisar_', está a subentender o que é que '_precisa_' (uma afirmação, um pensamento, um argumento, etc.). Aqui em Portugal '_precisar_' não significa só (nem é usado exclusivamente com o sentido de) '_necessitar_'.
> 
> Bem sei que este não é o cerne do tópico, mas não sei onde a Airosa aprendeu o seu excelente português e, se foi o de Portugal, está a exercitar correctamente o que aprendeu.


 

Não foi uma correção e sim uma dica de como usamos aqui no Brasil. Assim como eu gosto de saber as variantes do espanhol, achei que Airosa gostaria de saber do português também.


----------



## airosa

Amistad e Carfer, muito obrigada a ambos. Para dizer a verdade usei a palavra "precisar" mais influenciada pelo espanhol do que por outra coisa. De qualquer maneira foi uma informação valiosa. Vim para aprender.


----------



## masami

hola!!voce precisou?. voce teve?.voce fumou?.voce falou ?es verbos infefinido?como lo traduzco en español?


----------



## airosa

Ainda tenho umas pequenas dúvidas. Preciso dizer em portugués: "Te llamo para precisar algunos detalles". Entendi que em Portugal será quase igual: "Ligo-te (telefono-te) para precisar alguns detalhes" (se é que entendi bem Carfer (ou a Carfer? - não sei porque, mas não me soa bem). Um brasileiro não me entenderá? Que verbo usam neste caso no Brasil? 

Obrigada e peço que me corrijam.


----------



## vf2000

masami said:


> hola!!
> 
> voce precisou?
> ¿Necesitaste?
> ¿(te) hizo falta?
> 
> voce teve?
> ¿Tuviste?
> 
> voce fumou?
> ¿Fumaste?
> 
> voce falou ?
> ¿Hablaste?



A outra frase
Te telefono/ligo para esclarecer alguns detalhes.
Se for escrever, prefira TELEFONO-TE/LHE


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Ainda tenho umas pequenas dúvidas. Preciso dizer em portugués: "Te llamo para precisar algunos detalles". Entendi que em Portugal será quase igual: "Ligo-te (telefono-te) para precisar alguns detalhes" (se é que entendi bem Carfer (ou a Carfer? - não sei porque, mas não me soa bem). Um brasileiro não me entenderá? Que verbo usam neste caso no Brasil?
> 
> Obrigada e peço que me corrijam.


 
Tem toda a razão em não lhe soar bem. É *o* Carfer, Airosa. Quem diria que o género transpareceria tão facilmente do que digo!

Sim, entendeu-me bem, em Portugal pode dizer assim. A associação de '_precisar_' com '_detalhes_', além da omissão da preposição '_de_' (usada quando '_precisar_' significa _'necessitar_') não deixam quaisquer dúvidas sobre o sentido. Em todo o caso, também poderia substituir '_precisar_' por '_esclarecer_' sem grande alteração de sentido, se bem que, em bom rigor, '_precisar_' e '_esclarecer_' não são exactamente sinónimos. _Esclarece-se_ aquilo que é obscuro ou foi mal compreendido, _precisa-se_ aquilo que _precisa de_ ser particularizado. Neste caso, porém, não faria grande diferença quanto ao entendimento. Quanto ao Brasil não sei, certamente algum dos nossos amigos a poderá esclarecer melhor.

P.S. Lá atropelei mais alguém. Desta vez foi vf2000. Desculpe.


----------



## vf2000

Caros amigos, ainda sobre "precisar", queria perguntar aos irmãos portugueses qual a PRIMEIRA interpretação que dariam a esta palavra nas seguintes frases:

1. Navegar é preciso, viver é necessário.

2. Navegar é preciso. Viver também.

E também qual interpretação dariam às frases completas.

Obrigada.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Amistad e Carfer, muito obrigada a ambos. Para dizer a verdade usei a palavra "precisar" mais influenciada pelo espanhol do que por outra coisa. De qualquer maneira foi uma informação valiosa. Vim para aprender.


 
Mas não esqueça que no espanhol precisar também tem as duas acepções
1 Ser preciso, pôr límite, esclarecer condições;
2 Necesitar, apresentar carência,

e mais uma, que eu nunca ouvira

_3 Obligar, forzar determinadamente y sin excusa a ejecutar algo_. DRAE

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Caros amigos, ainda sobre "precisar", queria perguntar aos irmãos portugueses qual a PRIMEIRA interpretação que dariam a esta palavra nas seguintes frases:
> 
> 1. Navegar é preciso, viver é necessário.
> 
> 2. Navegar é preciso. Viver também.
> 
> E também qual interpretação dariam às frases completas.
> 
> Obrigada.


 
A primeira impressão: ser necessário. São sinónimos. Agora, bem sei que na mesma frase, no poema do Pessoa, '_preciso_' é interpretada por muita gente no sentido de _'ser exacto'_. Claro que essa interpretação já não fará sentido na segunda frase que propõe(a vida é tudo menos '_exacta')._ Mas acho que divagamos.


----------



## airosa

Não sei, talvez tivesse de agradecer-lhes a todos uma vez mais. Suas explicaçôes me ajudam muito.

Mangato, sé que en español "precisar" también puede tener el significado que Usted mencionó, pero me parece que en este sentido se usa muy poco. Puedo equivocarme, pero creo que "precisar" pierde mucho ante "necesitar" en frecuencia de uso. Casi siempre lo oí en el sentido de "fijar o determinar de un modo preciso". ¿O depende de la región, del país? Y una pregunta más: ¿_precisar_ y _necesitar_ en español son sinónimos absolutos o hay alguna diferencia en su uso?

Necesito comprar pan.
Precisamos llamar una ambulancia.

¿Son intercambiables en estas frases? No sé por qué, pero me parece que en "precisar" hay un matiz de urgencia, de imprescindibilidad. "Necesitar" es más "tranquilo". ¿Son invenciones mías? 

P.S. Para Carfer um agradecimento à parte. Leio sempre suas explicações com grande interesse.



			
				Carfer said:
			
		

> Tem toda a razão em não lhe soar bem. É *o* Carfer, Airosa. Quem diria que o género transpareceria tão facilmente do que digo


Carfer, falei da preposição "a". Entendo que é a influência do espanhol, mas  me pareceu que naquela frase faltava algum elemento.  Mas acho que você entendeu...


Peço que me corrijam.


----------



## Mangato

Airosa, es evidente que necesitar se utiliza más que precisar en el lenguaje hablado, pero precisar no es una palabra que haya caído en desuso, en especial en el leguaje escrito, ya sabes, para evitar repetir el mismo término utilizamos los sinónimos. Preciso salir, preciso ir al médico, pueden aportar a la necesidad un matiz de urgencia o de causa inaplazable, no estoy seguro,  pero a nadie extrañaría el uso de cualquiera de las dos palabras indistintamente.

Saludos,


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Carfer, falei da preposição "a". Entendo que é a influência do espanhol, mas me pareceu que naquela frase faltava algum elemento. Mas acho que você entendeu...


 
Ah!, não, peço desculpa, não a tinha mesmo entendido neste ponto particular. Coisas de ler à pressa e também de não estar à espera da preposição. Tem razão, é influência do espanhol, porque em português europeu será _'se é que entendi bem o Carfer'_ (com preposição seria _ao Carfer_ e estaria errado, porque em português não pede preposição como em espanhol)


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Ah!, não, peço desculpa, não a tinha mesmo entendido neste ponto particular. Coisas de ler à pressa e também de não estar à espera da preposição. Tem razão, é influência do espanhol, porque em português europeu será _'se é que entendi bem o Carfer'_ (com preposição seria _ao Carfer_ e estaria errado, porque em português não pede preposição como em espanhol)


 
Também eu pego a lição. Cometo muito esse erro.


----------



## airosa

Buenos días a todos.

El verbo "precisar" no me deja dormir tranquila.

¿Cómo decir em portugués "precisar (fijar) la fecha?
Por ejemplo: "La fecha de ... se precisa cada mes, dependiendo de..."

Según el diccionario de Wordreference en este caso se usa el verbo "marcar".  A data de.....marca-se (se marca)...? ¿Alguna otra sugerencia o está bien así?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## vf2000

Marca-se a data todos os meses dependendo... da disponibilidade do cliente.
Estipula-se a data todos os meses...

Para hacer hincapié en el cambio de la fecha
Muda-se a data todos os meses...
Altera-se a data todos os meses...
A data muda todos os meses... (linguagem verbal)


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> El verbo "precisar" no me deja dormir tranquila.
> 
> ¿Cómo decir em portugués "precisar (fijar) la fecha?
> Por ejemplo: "La fecha de ... se precisa cada mes, dependiendo de..."
> 
> Según el diccionario de Wordreference en este caso se usa el verbo "marcar". A data de.....marca-se (se marca)...? ¿Alguna otra sugerencia o está bien así?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.


 
En Brasil se utiliza *marcar data*, *marcar hora* con el sentido de fijar de manera precisa una cita.

También se dice *combinar*, pero tal vez este último término indique el ajuste de las agendas para marcar hora y en realidad signifique ponerse de acuerdo. 

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> El verbo "precisar" no me deja dormir tranquila.
> 
> ¿Cómo decir em portugués "precisar (fijar) la fecha?
> Por ejemplo: "La fecha de ... se precisa cada mes, dependiendo de..."
> 
> Según el diccionario de Wordreference en este caso se usa el verbo "marcar". A data de.....marca-se (se marca)...? ¿Alguna otra sugerencia o está bien así?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.


 
Além de '_marcar_', em Portugal usamos frequentemente '_fixar_' em frases deste género. _'Precisa-se' _é que não, soa-me mal neste caso concreto, a não ser que estejamos perante uma situação de indefinição em que haja várias datas possíveis e haja necessidade de a clarificar. Exemplo: há um evento que sabemos que poderá ocorrer durante todo este mês, mas precisamos de concretizar a data, de saber ao certo qual é, em que dia calha. Aí não cai mal que alguém diga: _'Vamos lá precisar a data'_


----------



## almufadado

amistad2008 said:


> Airosa, desculpe, não seria uma correção mas sim uma dica, não é que esteja errado é que costumamos dizer:
> 
> _"Só para ser mais preciso/precisa..."_
> 
> Eu uso "precisar" como "necessitar".




Acho que todos se esqueceram que aqui precisar tema ver com _*precisão*_, ou *seja o acto de acertar no alvo ou objectivo* e ainda no sentido de _*minúcia.*_

" Não posso *precisar a data* em que aquilo aconteceu. Eu não estava cá !".

"Só para ser *mais preciso(a)* a *data exacta* é 1 de janeiro de 2001, à 0 horas 0 minutos e 0 segundo"

"Já viram o meu novo *relógio de precisão *? Para além do (=)*cronómetro* com milionésimas dá as horas em qualquer parte do mundo se o acertarem para a hora local!"  

"Também este factor levou ao desenvolvimento de *relógios mais precisos* que *não fossem afectados *pelos movimentos do próprio navio em alto mar"

"

No sentido de *necessitar :*

"*Quantos* engenheiros *são precisos* para mudar uma lampâda ? - *São necessários* 3 ! Um eng. mecânico para desenroscar e enroscar, 1 eng. electrotécnico para por a lâmpada e 1 eng. informático para reiniciar o interruptor"

"*Eu preciso de ti* meu amor ... *sem ti, na tua ausência *não sei viver!"

"*Eu preciso de ir *ali mas já volto ! Desculpa mas *tenho mesmo de ir* !"


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada a todos.

Acho que também posso usar neste caso o verbo "determinar" (determina-se) ou não?
A data de.... determina-se cada mês, dependendo (em função?) de ... 

Ou soa pior?

Acabo de dizer a um brasileiro que "só me falta precisar os nomes". Outra vez não encontrei o verbo adequado para o caso.


----------



## vf2000

airosa said:


> Muito obrigada a todos.
> 
> Acho que também posso usar neste caso o verbo "determinar" (determina-se) ou não?
> A data de.... determina-se cada mês, dependendo (em função?) de ...
> 
> Ou soa pior?
> 
> Acabo de dizer a um brasileiro que "só me falta precisar os nomes". Outra vez não encontrei o verbo adequado para o caso.



Eu usaria a voz passiva: a data é determinada mensalmente. 
A outra frase está ok, mas eu diria "só me falta definir os nomes".

Saludos.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Muito obrigada a todos.
> 
> Acho que também posso usar neste caso o verbo "determinar" (determina-se) ou não?
> A data de.... determina-se cada mês, dependendo (em função?) de ...
> 
> Ou soa pior?
> 
> Acabo de dizer a um brasileiro que "só me falta precisar os nomes". Outra vez não encontrei o verbo adequado para o caso.


 
Pode, ainda que em rigor '_determinar_' tenha mais o sentido de tomar uma decisão e '_precisar_' de clarificar algo que estava indefinido. A diferença, porém, é mínima, acho que '_determinar'_ não suscitaria nenhuma ambiguidade ou confusão.


----------

